# Austin Texas.



## strangerways (Aug 29, 2011)

anyone out there from IBEW LU 520 in Austin, Texas? i was just curious what the work load is like there. i was recently visiting a friend there and looked like tons of construction going on. are they looking for travelers? anyone know?


----------



## cattywampus (Apr 7, 2014)

sorry to bump an old thread, but I didn't want to start a new one on the same topic. my interview is today. If you're still interested in Austin, I'll let you know. it seems like the region is under a constant state of heavy construction. I spoke to a current co-worker who is also a mason and he said he can never find enough _good_ people to do the work for him. getting in should be easy. excelling is up to me.


----------

